# My Experience With Upper Endoscopy



## ilovepalmtrees (Jan 28, 2005)

I had the endoscopy done early this morning. I was given 4 mg. of vercid and 50 mg. of Demerol. I don't remember anything about the test. I don't even know how I got on the hospital bed. I don't remember anyone spraying my throat with the numbing spray.One minute I was talking to the nurse and the next minute I was waking up in recovery with my husband sitting by my side.I was a little bit sleepy. However, it was a completely different feeling than waking up from general anesthesia. I came home and slept for a couple of hours and was fine. My throat is sore, but only slightly.If anyone here has to have an upper endoscopy, please don't put yourself through misery like me and worry for days on end on about this test. Things are a lot different now than when I had one 10 years ago. It is a simple procedure with little or no discomfort.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm glad it went well for you.


----------

